# Würde dich gern Werben :)



## Cletizz (5. Dezember 2014)

Guten Tag / Abend , je nach dem.

Mein Name ist Tim , ich bin 17 Jahre alt und suche jemanden der lust hat gechillt aber dennoch schnell zu leveln und sich deshalb von mir werben lässt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich selber habe schon früh angefangen zu Spielen und schon viel Erfahrungen in dem Game (etliche 90/100er, viele Pserver gespielt).

Was ich euch bieten kann: 
~ *Gold*
~ *25er Gilde mit 200 Membern*
~ *Viel Erfahrung*
~ *Taschen etc. *
~ *Freunde die uns ziehen könnten*
~ *Schnelles und angenehmes Levelklima*

Was ich erwarte:
~ *Eine gewisse Reife*
~ *Battlechests selber kaufen (sind nicht grade teuer)*
~ *1+ Std. online sein am Tag (muss nicht immer sein aber bitte bescheid geben wenns mal nicht geht)*

Mehr erwarte ich auch nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie gesagt Gold, Gilde , Erfahrung kann ich alles mitbringen & ich verspreche euch wir sind sehr schnell auf der maximalstufe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meldet euch bitte per Privatnachricht bei mir oder in Skype (*tim.koch952*)


----------



## Cletizz (29. Juli 2015)

#push


----------

